# Anyone Have Pet Frogs?



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 30, 2009)

My son would like to get a pet frog. Can anyone recommend a low maintenance frog that we can get? Someone told me African Clawed Frogs were easy. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 30, 2009)

Check out my thread of African Clawed Frogs. They do not need heat like other species do, (they thrive in rm temp water) and you can feed them a pelleted diet or do full live fish. (instead of insects) also, you don't have to worry about humidity levels, and the adults can comfortably go a few weeks without eating once they are good and plump.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Mar 31, 2009)

I have two green tree frogs and they are pretty cool and easy to take care of.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a Cope's Grey Treefrog. He is very low maintenence and I love to watch him, he is adorable.







He lives here






Kristina


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Meg, I can't find your thread. Could you tell me where it is? They were the ones we were actually considering. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 31, 2009)

My Pair of ACF

here you go! let me know if you have any more questions....I have had these two since they were froglets, a cm long each, and still with tiny little tails.


----------

